# help with rimini please



## lalala555 (May 8, 2011)

Do any of you experienced people know what the black metal bars on the roof of the cab on my rimini are for? I wondered if they were for putting luggage on but heck what do I know!!!!


----------



## bungy69 (Jan 27, 2010)

we used to have a rimini...and never found a purpose for those bars!!

tried using it as a sort of roof rack, but that didnt work cause whatever was up there scuffed the roof and didnt fair well its self either

I did toy with the idea of putting a small Box up there for bits and bobs - but it was a pain in the proverbial getting to it!

nearly forgot - one use...securing the drive away awning to it.


----------



## lalala555 (May 8, 2011)

*roof bars*

thanks very much for replying, very strange arnt they! As a novice I thought they perhaps had some obvious purpose that I hadnt twigged. There doesnt seem to be much storage in her or is that me as well! Many thanks anyway.


----------

